# Sample Society June 2014



## Laurenv78 (May 22, 2014)

I haven't seen a post for this yet...aren't there usually spoilers by now?


----------



## Saffyra (May 25, 2014)

Seems like it...  I can't find anything.

I'm hoping for a Kate Somerville product with all the promoting they've been doing with her.


----------



## JenTX (May 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Seems like it...  I can't find anything.
> 
> I'm hoping for a Kate Somerville product with all the promoting they've been doing with her.


Not a big Kate Somerville fan... I'm hoping for a good full size make up item or fancy hair accessory like some past boxes. This month is make it or break it for me with sample society.


----------



## purpleorchid (May 25, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Not a big Kate Somerville fan... I'm hoping for a good full size make up item or fancy hair accessory like some past boxes. This month is make it or break it for me with sample society.


I'm hoping for makeup, too. I finally got off the Ipsy wait list (after 3 months!) so I'm not sure if I'll continue Sample Society. I'm hoping spoilers will be out soon!


----------



## JenTX (May 26, 2014)

purpleorchid said:


> I'm hoping for makeup, too. I finally got off the Ipsy wait list (after 3 months!) so I'm not sure if I'll continue Sample Society. I'm hoping spoilers will be out soon!


Yeah I'm still debating. What day of the month do they charge us on? I might cancel before then.... Or I might not... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Amberenae725 (May 26, 2014)

Same here. I already have ipsy (and an over abundance of makeup) so I might cancel after this month. But for June, I'm hoping for some butter london!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 26, 2014)

I need spoilers!!! I want to try this box, but I'm waiting for a good spoiler. Butter London would get me signed up in a second!


----------



## Lyllis (May 26, 2014)

I'd love to get a night time eye cream, something really soothing and moisturizing. I get such irritation around my eyes during allergy season.

A sample size of a good gentle cleanser would be nice, too, for travel.

And yes, Butter London, I'd happily take that any month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (May 26, 2014)

I'd love a light, oil-free mositurizer for summer time. And a good eye-makeup remover.


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 27, 2014)

First Spoiler....same SOME members may receive one of these


----------



## Saffyra (May 27, 2014)

Good eye!  Finally!

Although I'm bummed its only for "some".  I wish the first spoiler was an everyone thing!


----------



## Deareux (May 27, 2014)

OMG! Orlane! I think I'll be resubscribing this month!


----------



## JenTX (May 27, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> First Spoiler....same SOME members may receive one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


Deareux said:


> OMG! Orlane! I think I'll be resubscribing this month!


It might be a nice brand but I don't feel like I need this right now.... Definitely not tempting me to keep my sub. I hope they come out wIth something better!


----------



## Momsgotmail (May 27, 2014)

And it is MIGHT be.  This will be the first month since November that I won't be getting Sample Society.  I do like that they ship early in the month and are normally reliable, but I don't need skincare right now.  Will resubscribe someday, but taking a few months off!


----------



## LolaJay (May 27, 2014)

Deareux said:


> OMG! Orlane! I think I'll be resubscribing this month!


Was JUST checking out Orlane on the Bergdorf site.... :smilehappyyes: Maybe I need Sample Society this month!


----------



## Deareux (May 27, 2014)

LolaJay said:


> Was JUST checking out Orlane on the Bergdorf site.... :smilehappyyes: Maybe I need Sample Society this month!


YOU DOOOOOOO!


----------



## LaStupenda (May 28, 2014)

Yeah I'm debating cancelling SS. There's a disturbing lack of makeup, and I feel I get a better value per dollar with Ipsy and Glossybox, and even Popsugar sometimes. I got a full sized Too Faced eye palette a couple of Popsugar boxes ago.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 28, 2014)

LaStupenda said:


> Yeah I'm debating cancelling SS. There's a disturbing lack of makeup, and I feel I get a better value per dollar with Ipsy and Glossybox, and even Popsugar sometimes. I got a full sized Too Faced eye palette a couple of Popsugar boxes ago.


 Sample Society has never been heavy on the makeup. Most subs aren't. I find Ipsy's stuff a little to cheap for my tastes, but I am old.


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

So far I have really been happy with this subscription service...I can't wait to see what we will get in our June box!!  These boxes have never disappointed me.  I am still in love with my liner from Butter Londer in the March box - one of the best liners I have ever used!!


----------



## JenTX (May 29, 2014)

nelliebelle1197 said:


> Sample Society has never been heavy on the makeup. Most subs aren't. I find Ipsy's stuff a little to cheap for my tastes, but I am old.


That's not true actually. There used to be like 1 or 2 full size make up items in every box. I've subscribed for about two years. It's become very heavy Skincare recently. They also have sent other awesome extras, like candles and once I even got a very cute hair clip that retailed for over $40. I love hair accessories (even if I'm older and have a career) so I appreciate when they have included them because I actually use them and find more value in them than a little lotion sample.

I agree - overall Ipsy is very low-end heavy. I subscribed for a few months a couple of years ago and quickly cancelled because of that. There have been a few months where they stuck something nicer in and I was kicking myself but overall I have been completely fine to not sub to Ipsy.


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

I really like that Sample Society is so skincare heavy.  It's one of the reasons I subscribe.  I don't mind make up but I really love skincare the most.  And I love the fun extras they sometimes include like the Illume candle we got a couple months ago. And the price is right where I can justify keeping it.  If it was $20, I'd probably just stick with Glossybox but at $15, I think, "Well, it's better than Birchbox and I'm not getting that sooo...."    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## purpleorchid (May 29, 2014)

Isn't there usually more than 1 spoiler at this point? I'm trying to decide if I should skip this month's box or not and cancel.


----------



## anonymous_lee (Jun 2, 2014)

So, I'll be receiving the D Kit, this time.... Will I get any goodies that will make me want to purchase the full size item... In May, I received the E kit. Hmmm. This will be my second box and I am on the border on continuing my subscriptuion. I've sub to Brichbox and thought that was ok.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 2, 2014)

Kit C for me!


----------



## kira685 (Jun 2, 2014)

Kit A for me!


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 2, 2014)

Kit A. Dying to see what is in this thing. I have a feeling it's not a good month.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 2, 2014)

Kit D as well...I meant to cancel and guess I forgot.....kinda nervous because they only released one spoiler that only some people will be getting.  Ahhh I hope it's better than I am expecting!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 2, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Kit C for me!


I'm also getting kit c.... I meant to cancel. Oh well, sample society you get one more shot. I have a strong feeling I will be canceling once I see what's in my box....


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 2, 2014)

Kit D here for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momma4 (Jun 2, 2014)

I do not know how to do a spoiler on this new site but I too am getting kit D.  I called and found out what the items are, not too excited.  If you want to know what kit d is feel free to pm and I will let you know.


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 3, 2014)

I've got the contents of Kit A. PM me if you are curious and can't wait either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm rather pleased with what I'm getting.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

Kit E here, I seem to get that letter a lot!  Please be good--I am trying to keep to a low buy this month.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 3, 2014)

Kit E here, too.


----------



## anonymous_lee (Jun 3, 2014)

@@Momma4 I can't PM but I would love to know what Kit D consisits of.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 3, 2014)

Spoiler



juliete has a gun not a perfume - perfume sample

h20 plus night oasis oxygenating rejuvenator

Karin Herzog vita a kombi

malien and Goetz moisturizer

Nicole Richie perfume

purlisse moisturizer





This is what Momma4 PM'd me and my first attempt at creating a spoiler.


----------



## phanne (Jun 3, 2014)

holy moisturizer, batman.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 3, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Kit D?  Ugh.  I'm done.  Two perfume samples and four moisturizer samples?  I don't wear perfume, and I have so many moisturizer samples that I'm not even interested in trying any more. 

I don't mind getting skincare, but at least make it a variety of products.  An eye cream or a face wash, something like that.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 3, 2014)

Anyone know whats in Kit C yet?


----------



## anonymous_lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting this. i'm actually really looking forward to the moisturizer's since my skin is so dry and cheeks get a little flacky. Hoping to find something that works for my skin.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 3, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Anyone know whats in Kit C yet?


I'd like to say I'm going to call them, but I'm too busy and tied up most days.  I might try to call them tonight after yoga, when I'm all zen.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 3, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> That's Kit D? Ugh. I'm done. Two perfume samples and four moisturizer samples? I don't wear perfume, and I have so many moisturizer samples that I'm not even interested in trying any more.
> 
> I don't mind getting skincare, but at least make it a variety of products. An eye cream or a face wash, something like that.


I kind of feel the same way. I love skin care products, especially moisturizers, but so many in one box is too much. This is my third month with them and it has been almost all skin care. When I was stalking the threads to see previous boxes there was hair care and a little make up and those Jane Tran bobby pins (which I adore) along with a couple of skin care items. Maybe it goes through cycles. I may give it another month or two.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 3, 2014)

Never mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't wear perfume.  It seems a little ludicrous to include TWO perfumes when they are such a love/hate thing for most people.

I don't mind moisturizers but I do agree that a variety is FAR better suited to sample boxes.

/sigh

This might be my first bummer box from Sample Society.  I'm not giving up on them yet though.


----------



## LaStupenda (Jun 3, 2014)

Ugh, I'm so glad I quit this month. That's the THIRD time in 9 months that they've sent that exact same moisturizer. Third time. There's no excuse for that. That's also the second time in just a few months that that particular perfume sample has been sent.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 3, 2014)

LaStupenda said:


> Ugh, I'm so glad I quit this month. That's the THIRD time in 9 months that they've sent that exact same moisturizer. Third time. There's no excuse for that. That's also the second time in just a few months that that particular perfume sample has been sent.


Are you sure it's the exact same product? I emailed them last month because I got another Ouidad product that I thought they had already sent... They rudely wrote back that they had sent a lot of Ouidad products but not that exact one.


----------



## LaStupenda (Jun 3, 2014)

Well all I have is the description that was given here, but I know for a fact that I've gotten that one twice as an exact dupe, and they credited my account $5 for that


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 3, 2014)

Has anyone bitten the bullet and called about Kit C?


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 3, 2014)

Kit B for me

I subscribe to Sample Society specifically for the higher end skincare that they send.  For example, I highly doubt I'd ever see Sisley in Ipsy, but that's ok because I get Ipsy for bright lipsticks.  lol  That said, I do get overexcited when SS sends me BL and I do enjoy the makeup they send.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 3, 2014)

Kit E. All I really want to get is the Orlane sample. If I get that, I don't mind getting perfume samples and moisturizers.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 3, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Kit E. All I really want to get is the Orlane sample. If I get that, I don't mind getting perfume samples and moisturizers.


That's kind of how I feel, too. I really wanted to try Orlane anything to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## kgus22 (Jun 4, 2014)

someone call and see what is in Kit E!! This is my first month and thats what I'm getting!


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 4, 2014)

You can email the customer service and they will answer your request very quickly with the contents of your box. I don't know why they don't just put the contents up when they show which kit you're getting...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 4, 2014)

I call this morning for Kit C contents:




Spoiler



Borghese Fango Deep Hydration Finishing Treatment:  repeat brand but this body moisturizer/oil. I'm excited to try it.
Juliette Has A Gun Not A Perfume: already sampled this in Birchbox, but I like it, no complaints
H2O Plus Night Oasis Oxygenating Rejuvenator: meh repeat brand and similar product type (not the same one though), nothing about this line impresses me
Karin Herzog Vita-A-Kombi 2 Day &amp; Night Face Cream: new brand and product and I'm really excited to try a $105 moisturizer
Orlane Paris Super Moisturizing Concentrate: repeat brand for me, but last time it was a lip moisturizer which was a little weird, I'm looking forward to trying this out.
Purlisse PurMoist Hydra-Balance Moisturizer: meh I don't like products with soy for my face, AND I just got this from Ipsy last month, and I've received it from some other box in the past as well, will be traded.


----------



## ctr64 (Jun 4, 2014)

Two different customer service people insisted that they could not find the contents of Kit B in their system. I emailed and called!

Now I'm not sure if they're lying or just can't find the contents. Oh well...


----------



## sasha3000 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kit C and E.


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 4, 2014)

Does anyone know how large the Juliette has a gun samples usually are? This is the first I've received.


----------



## Jami Waid (Jun 4, 2014)

Kit b

Juliette has A Gun Eau de Parfum Deluxe Sample

H20 Plus Night Oasis Oxygenating Rejuvenator Deluxe Sample

Karin Herzog Vita-A-Kombi 2 -3ml

Murad T-Zone Pore Refining Serum Deluxe Sample

Orlane Paris Super Moisturizing Concentrate Deluxe Sample

Purlisse PurMoist Hydra-Balance Moisturizer Deluxe Sample


----------



## Jami Waid (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry I have never posted before and do not know how to hide a spoiler.


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm not digging the H2O crap. Done with it. You can buy that stuff at tjmaxx.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 4, 2014)

Good Lord, ***FIVE*** moisturizers in Kit C??? Holy overkill Batman!!!


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 4, 2014)

I am getting Kit E, here is what they told me I was receiving



Spoiler



Borghese Fango Deep Hydration Finishing Treatment

Juliette has a Gun Anyway Eau da Parfum Deluxe Sample

H2O Plus Night Oasis Oxygenating Rejuvenator Deluxe

Karin Herzog Vita-Kombi 2

Purlisse PurMoist Hydra-Balance Moisturizer Deluxe

Dr. T's Supergoop! City Sunscreen Serum


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2014)

Mod reminder:  All swaps discussion needs to go in the swaps section.  The Sample Society-specific thread is here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130440-sample-society-swap-thread-2014/


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 4, 2014)

I canceled after lest month d/t sample overload and needing to cut some extra expenses. Seeing what people are getting, I'm not regretting it at all.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 4, 2014)

Bummer. I'm not getting the Orlane. I'm not very excited about what I am getting either.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 4, 2014)

I just went on their site to cancel and assumed since I was already charged it would cancel me after this month, but under orders it says they are refunding my credit card $15 for this month's box...so those of you who really do not want this box, go cancel!!  I didn't even have to request the refund!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 4, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> I just went on their site to cancel and assumed since I was already charged it would cancel me after this month, but under orders it says they are refunding my credit card $15 for this month's box...so those of you who really do not want this box, go cancel!!  I didn't even have to request the refund!


Thank you for posting this. I just cancelled too and it says I will be refunded as well. I was getting kit c and really didn't need 5 moisturizers this month. Maybe I will be back next month if I see good spoilers.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 4, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> I just went on their site to cancel and assumed since I was already charged it would cancel me after this month, but under orders it says they are refunding my credit card $15 for this month's box...so those of you who really do not want this box, go cancel!!  I didn't even have to request the refund!


I just tried this and it worked! Looks like they will refund me as well! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Never mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I don't wear perfume.  It seems a little ludicrous to include TWO perfumes when they are such a love/hate thing for most people.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I hate to give up after two boxes.  I don't know what to do.  

I came to SS as a replacement for Ipsy.    Originally, I had Birchbox and Ipsy, and I was happy.  Then I started noticing that so much of what Ipsy sent was really poor quality, sort of sub-drugstore quality.  I've got nothing against drugstore brands, in fact, I think a subscription box with brands like Revlon, Aveeno, Nivea, Essie, Olay, Cover Girl, would be loads of fun.  I'd be all over that.  

The prospect of getting higher-end samples from SS was really attractive after Ipsy, but I was wanting a wider range of items.  I'm more interested in hair products and bath and body products than I am in skincare, and having at least one makeup item per box would be great.

I dunno. Maybe I'll e-mail them after this box arrives, and ask if they plan to continue this focus on skincare, and see what they say.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 5, 2014)

Maybe I'm blind but I cant figure out how to cancel!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 5, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Yeah, I hate to give up after two boxes.  I don't know what to do.
> 
> I came to SS as a replacement for Ipsy.    Originally, I had Birchbox and Ipsy, and I was happy.  Then I started noticing that so much of what Ipsy sent was really poor quality, sort of sub-drugstore quality.  I've got nothing against drugstore brands, in fact, I think a subscription box with brands like Revlon, Aveeno, Nivea, Essie, Olay, Cover Girl, would be loads of fun.  I'd be all over that.
> 
> ...


You might try Blush Mystery Beauty Box from Blush.com--it usually has a good mix of hair, skin, and makeup products.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 5, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> You might try Blush Mystery Beauty Box from Blush.com--it usually has a good mix of hair, skin, and makeup products.


Thanks, I'll check them out!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Maybe I'm blind but I cant figure out how to cancel!


 
When you're logged into your account there is a 'cancel membership' link.

I'd take a screen shot for you but I doubt I have it now that I just cancelled.

I'm hoping by a bunch of us canceling like this right before shipping they will get the hint and change things up for next month. If they do, I will gladly re-join. This box was almost $17 a month for me with tax, it used to be well worth it but lately it's been a complete waste. For $17 I can buy a lipgloss or something I would actually use rather than have things just get thrown into, and sit in, my trade box.



Lyllis said:


> Yeah, I hate to give up after two boxes.  I don't know what to do.
> 
> I came to SS as a replacement for Ipsy.    Originally, I had Birchbox and Ipsy, and I was happy.  Then I started noticing that so much of what Ipsy sent was really poor quality, sort of sub-drugstore quality.  I've got nothing against drugstore brands, in fact, I think a subscription box with brands like Revlon, Aveeno, Nivea, Essie, Olay, Cover Girl, would be loads of fun.  I'd be all over that.
> 
> ...


 If you don't like the contents, you should cancel while you still can so you don't waste your money. You can always re-sub. BUT! If you do stick around and do send the email, I hope you will share here what they say.



puppymomofthree said:


> You might try Blush Mystery Beauty Box from Blush.com--it usually has a good mix of hair, skin, and makeup products.


The other thing good about this is they actually reveal their box contents with enough time for you to sub. I haven't ever bought it, but I have considered it in the past.

Glossybox is another option but my experience with their customer service has been pretty awful. I only sub when they have really amazing spoilers. Then I always quickly unsub before I get charged again for the following month.


----------



## kduncan34 (Jun 5, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I need spoilers!!! I want to try this box, but I'm waiting for a good spoiler. Butter London would get me signed up in a second!


Do you know how I can find what box I am getting? This will be my first month a d I'm excited to see what it is


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 5, 2014)

kduncan34 said:


> Do you know how I can find what box I am getting? This will be my first month a d I'm excited to see what it is


Click on the shipping information once you log into your account and it will tell you which kit you're getting.


----------



## kduncan34 (Jun 5, 2014)

fleurbleue said:


> Click on the shipping information once you log into your account and it will tell you which kit you're getting.


Thank you. . I don't have any info there yet but I'll keep checking


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't actually sub to this box, sorry!  I've been waiting for an irresistable-to-me spoiler!


----------



## Zaichik (Jun 5, 2014)

Kit B.

Quite OK with the content. I personally do not like make-up as the colors are usually not complimentary. Prefer to have skincare as you can always use it on any part of the body (or on the husband/BF/partner).

When you cancel and re-subscribe, keep in mind that you again in line for a mediocre box and dupes as they do not keep your previous profile anymore.

I am subscribed for nearly 2 years now and I think it is the first box that has the same Murad moisturizer. I will check in my history and write to them if this is the case, they are very good at solving this kind of issues. 

I did not like the abundance of hair care lately (especially Alterna), but there is always a friend who can use one product or another. 

In comparison with Ipsy and Birchbox, SS is on the higher end of products.


----------



## kduncan34 (Jun 5, 2014)

Just found it. I'm getting kit D. Hope it's a good one.... I get ipsy birchbox, blush, vegan,glossy box, petit vour; and saffron rouge right now along with this one and I know I have to par down


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 5, 2014)

kduncan34 said:


> Thank you. . I don't have any info there yet but I'll keep checking


Try clicking on "order history". It should be there.


----------



## Zaichik (Jun 5, 2014)

kduncan34 said:


> Thank you. . I don't have any info there yet but I'll keep checking


The name of the box is in your order history (if your card was charged, then the info should be updated).


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 5, 2014)

I figured it out and cancelled.

The ONLY reason I'm cancelling is because there are not one but two perfume samples.  I will resubscribe for next month, though.  I really do like Sample Society.  

I don't care if I get dupes.  Especially if it's a good product! (send me all the extra Flash Facial!)


----------



## phanne (Jun 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I figured it out and cancelled.


I'm not far behind you. I don't mind a perfume or a moisturizer here and there (I'm picky with perfume so I know I won't use half of it, but I realize it's inevitable that I will get some here and there with theses boxes) but a 6 item box, with nothing but those two items is a bit much. I'm going to wait for the July spoiler, then decide to cancel or not, since it restarts after you cancel.

After a great first month, it's starting to look bleak. (June is month 3 for me.)


----------



## felicia1995 (Jun 6, 2014)

Has anyone heard what's in Kit A?


----------



## PeaJay (Jun 6, 2014)

i hear kit a will have orlane


----------



## Zaichik (Jun 6, 2014)

My dashboard is updated. I have the same Murad serum as it was last month. oh well, do not think I will bother. All the rest is fine with me (I am a skin care obsessive freak).


----------



## PeaJay (Jun 6, 2014)

mine is not updated. boo.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 6, 2014)

panicked said:


> Has anyone heard what's in Kit A?





Spoiler



Borghese Fango Deep Hydration Finishing Treatment-SS
 
Juliette Has A Gun Anyway Eau de Parfum Deluxe Sample
 
H2O Plus Night Oasis Oxygenating Rejuvenator Deluxe SS
 
Karin Herzog Vita-A-Kombi 2 - 3ml
 
Orlane Paris Hydro-Matifying Care Deluxe Sample SS
 
Pur~lisse Pur~Moist Hydra-Balance Moisturizer Deluxe SS


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 6, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> If you don't like the contents, you should cancel while you still can so you don't waste your money. You can always re-sub. BUT! If you do stick around and do send the email, I hope you will share here what they say.


Gladly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I looked at the dashboard when it updated this morning, and e-mailed them this:



> I just looked at the dashboard for my June Sample Society box. This is my second box. I received only skincare products in my first box, and two perfume samples and several moisturizer samples in the second box.
> Is this typically what the Sample Society boxes will contain going forward? Skincare and/or perfume? I was under the impression from reading reviews of past boxes that they contained a wider variety of products - some skincare, some haircare, some bath and body products, the occasional cosmetic product. Have you changed the the boxes to feature mainly skincare items?


And received this back:



> Thank you for emailing us. We normally do have greater variety of samples in the monthly beauty boxes.
> 
> Unfortunately, these boxes are built based on what is provided by the manufacturers. Basically, it is pure chance what will be in the box every month. We have no way of really customizing the beauty box for every month. I am sorry I was not able to give you a better answer.


Interesting.  My first thought is, don't you have someone working with the manufacturers of the products you sell, encouraging more manufacturers to participate in Sample Society?  I imagine that companies like Ipsy and Birchbox have a staff of people doing outreach with manufacturers and vendors. 

But I guess that's really the difference.  Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox, etc - they were built from the ground up as subscription box companies, some of which also happen to sell products.  Beautybar is primarily an online store that added a subscription box as a promotional tool for their store.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 6, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Gladly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I looked at the dashboard when it updated this morning, and e-mailed them this:
> 
> And received this back:
> 
> ...


This is really good info, it would help ladies decide if they want to sub/remain subbed.  

While I'm not thrilled with a box full of moisturizers and perfume, SS gives me a wider variety of higher end products that I just would never come across or get to sample from Birchbox or Ipsy.  I like all three in their own individual ways (well except Ipsy, I have love/hate for Ipsy and sometimes Birchbox too).


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh man, I should have subscribed to this month! I really want to try the Juliette Has A Gun perfume and I love moisturizers. XD


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 7, 2014)

Didn't they used to give members a free subscription to Allure magazine? Did they drop that perk? 

Trying to decide whether I want to risk this one or not...


----------



## OiiO (Jun 7, 2014)

fleurbleue said:


> I'm not digging the H2O crap. Done with it. You can buy that stuff at tjmaxx.


You can also buy Shiseido, Clarins, Pacifica and DermOrganic at TJ Maxx, but that doesn't make them bad brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just sayin'.


----------



## PeaJay (Jun 7, 2014)

Yesterday at TJMaxx, I picked up full size Ole Henriksen Apricot cleansing lotion for $9.99 :wub:


----------



## sasha3000 (Jun 7, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie they used to give out a free subscription. I can't remember when they stopped. I think, don't quote me on this because this was back when they first started, they automatically sent out the magazine when you subscribed. Such a shame I can't remember. I used to think to myself they should give members the option of a digital or printed copy because my mailbox was crammed all the time with paper. This coffee is really strong.


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 7, 2014)

OiiO said:


> You can also buy Shiseido, Clarins, Pacifica and DermOrganic at TJ Maxx, but that doesn't make them bad brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just sayin'.


No, you can get a lot of great stuff at tjmaxx. But it's cheap. I can get some shiseido there for under 15$. I don't wanna pay for a sample of something I can get there for so cheap. Just sayin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow! I love shiseido translucent powder--must look at my TJMaxx, but it is a smaller store--please have it, please have it!


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 8, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Wow! I love shiseido translucent powder--must look at my TJMaxx, but it is a smaller store--please have it, please have it!


Let us know if you find it. Usually what I find there is the Pureness skincare line.


----------



## LaStupenda (Jun 8, 2014)

It's interesting that Sample Society doesn't actively reach out to brand partners and cultivate a relationship with them like Ipsy and Glossybox seem to. Those two boxes especially seem to have a "theme" each month and as much as people knock Ipsy for being low end, I tend to love almost everything they send, and I actually love the bags they send too. I'm a photographer and I use them for organizing all of the tiny little things I have like adapter plugs, batteries, etc...

That said, I'll probably resub to SS for another month, but if it's going to turn into a Moisturizer and Perfume Sample box, I'm out. I have enough moisturizers to last several years, and I can get a sample of any perfume I want at Nordstrom or Sephora for free. I want a reason to justify the over $16 I'm paying per month for this, after taxes


----------



## britty (Jun 8, 2014)

I understand I signed up for a box that I have no control over and I don't want to gripe, however I'm a little let down. This is my first SS and I had such high hopes, but a box full of moisterizers (kit A)... it feels thrown together.  Don't get me wrong, I will use them and I'm going to give SS another month or so since I've read such wonderful reviews about them, I'm really hoping they step up their game.  But compared to my Glossybox and Ipsy this box is well... hoe-hum.  Granted, I pay more for my Glossy and Ipsy is a completely different service, but I won't be rushing home from work to rip into this one.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 8, 2014)

Sample Society has always been a little too heavily skincare-focused for me.  When they first started up and before they started sending out box variations, they sent acne treatments out two times in three months.  They may have been high-value samples, but I do not have acne, and I have sensitive skin, so I have to be super careful about skincare.  I've had more than one box where I've received at least three anti-aging moisturizers.  Anti-aging stuff seems to be my skin's mortal enemy.  Birchbox sends out skincare, but they don't typically send out three or four skincare items in one box.

(I'm big on color, so my favorite subs are currently indie pigment and nail subs:  Glamour Doll Eyes, innocent+twisted alchemy, and Rainbow Honey.  The first two are hard to get into because there are only a limited number of slots available on a specific day/time each month, but the third doesn't have limited slots, and if you missed signing up for this month but still want the current bag, you can buy that separately.)


----------



## Sarahmarie43 (Jun 8, 2014)

So I decided to cancel my subscription today. I like skin care samples but I don't understand how you're supposed to know if you like the sample when they are usually so small. I subscribed to the QVC New Beauty test tube! I've watched many reviews and it always includes 1 or 2 full size makeup products in it. I will have to wait until August though. : (


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 9, 2014)

Kit C:



Spoiler


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 9, 2014)

I was looking forward to the perfume, but...meh. Just meh. Maybe that was just because this month is so moisturizer-heavy, I don't know. I had bigger, richer, more bombastic expectations of Juliette Has a Gun. Now this is my first-ever from them, so I hope Anyway isn't representative of the entire line. It's awfully light on me, almost thin, as if it needs something more to give it depth. At least I can use my code to get the Orlane bronzer!


----------



## Esmarelda (Jun 9, 2014)

I had been a subscriber to Sample Society since it started, but then about 6 months ago I decided it just didn't thrill me anymore, so cancelled.  I think it was all the repeat brands every month (Murad, Ouidad and the same brand of perfume every single month, and I'm not a fan of any of brands).  I resubbed again this month and am delighted with this box!  I love getting skin care more than anything.  I'm getting Kit E , and I'm very happy to receive a body care product as well as the face products.

For such a large beauty retailer, Beauty Bar doesn't carry nearly as many brands as other beauty retailers, such as Sephora, beauty.com and the department stores so I guess that's another reason why there are so many repeat brands in the Sample Society boxes.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 10, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I was looking forward to the perfume, but...meh. Just meh. Maybe that was just because this month is so moisturizer-heavy, I don't know. I had bigger, richer, more bombastic expectations of Juliette Has a Gun. Now this is my first-ever from them, so I hope Anyway isn't representative of the entire line. It's awfully light on me, almost thin, as if it needs something more to give it depth. At least I can use my code to get the Orlane bronzer!


Yeah, I haven't tried the Anyway perfume yet, but the Nicole Richie was pretty bad.  To my nose, anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's got that heavy undertone to it that becomes unpleasant and just overpowering after awhile, and I used the tiniest drop I could get out of it.  I washed it off after an hour or so.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 10, 2014)

Value bundles up!  As low as $25 for 25 samples!  I snagged one of the big sets!

http://www.beautybar.com/buy?s=1073368|1073367|1010034&amp;viewheader=N&amp;utm_source=mrkt_email&amp;utm_medium=ret_BB&amp;utm_content=hero&amp;utm_campaign=2014_06_10_bbar_ret_saleable_box


----------



## Deareux (Jun 10, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Value bundles up!  As low as $25 for 25 samples!  I snagged one of the big sets!
> 
> http://www.beautybar.com/buy?s=1073368|1073367|1010034&amp;viewheader=N&amp;utm_source=mrkt_email&amp;utm_medium=ret_BB&amp;utm_content=hero&amp;utm_campaign=2014_06_10_bbar_ret_saleable_box


The $25 boxes are all out of stock. /sadface


----------



## britty (Jun 10, 2014)

Got a set of 5!!  Yay!  They went fast, when back to get another set of 5 after thinking about it and they were gone... Oh well, guess I didn't need to spend the money anyway!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 10, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Yeah, I haven't tried the Anyway perfume yet, but the Nicole Richie was pretty bad.  To my nose, anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's got that heavy undertone to it that becomes unpleasant and just overpowering after awhile, and I used the tiniest drop I could get out of it.  I washed it off after an hour or so.


I run a big risk of sounding snobbish here and I apologize, but I cannot stand celebrity-branded perfumes. The last one I liked was the original Kate Walsh Boyfriend, and that's been pretty well phased out to my understanding; my local Sephoras no longer carry it, and HSN has next to nothing now. They typically have a very cheap, chemical-y aroma, as well as that quality I descibe as "thin." It's as if many of them are lacking some key ingredient to bind everything together and fix the scent. It's like music without a bass. On top of this, my husband has been allergic to every single one I've tried (thank the Gods for sample boxes, I need a test vial before I buy anything because he is so sensitive.) Once he got a nasty skin breakout from one of the Britney Spears perfumes I wore; a Halle Berry one closed up his nose until the following afternoon. It's odd because I can wear something heavy enough to collapse galaxies, like Youth Dew or Oscar de la Renta, and it will not affect him one bit. But get somethig named after a pop diva and we have to call his doctor.


----------



## Blonde vixen (Jun 10, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Value bundles up! As low as $25 for 25 samples! I snagged one of the big sets!
> 
> http://www.beautybar.com/buy?s=1073368|1073367|1010034&amp;viewheader=N&amp;utm_source=mrkt_email&amp;utm_medium=ret_BB&amp;utm_content=hero&amp;utm_campaign=2014_06_10_bbar_ret_saleable_box


I was too late for the bigger boxes but I ordered four of the two box sets. I has five in my cart and one sold out while I was checking out. I was able to use a first time buyers code too. I hope we get something good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 10, 2014)

Should be fun to see what everyone gets!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 10, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Kit C:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are really good sized samples. I'm still happy I cancelled though. I was going to get that box and it's a bunch of repeat brands for me. Plus, I like variety. Way too many moisturizers. I also should note that I LOVE skin care. That said, I need full on care of all types, not just moisturizers, lol.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 10, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Those are really good sized samples. I'm still happy I cancelled though. I was going to get that box and it's a bunch of repeat brands for me. Plus, I like variety. Way too many moisturizers. I also should note that I LOVE skin care. That said, I need full on care of all types, not just moisturizers, lol.


Exactly this! I would have been far more impressed if a cleanser and toner in the mix!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 10, 2014)

I ordered 2 of the 2 pack kits because the bigger one was sold out.  They've already shipped and I got confirmation about what kits from what months I'm getting.  Which is cool, cuz now I can look up what goodies I'm getting, which could be good or bad!!  :wub:


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 10, 2014)

I ordered C, D and 2 E's.  This will be a nice surprise!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I ordered Kit B (the 2 Mystery Box kit thing).

in it was February Kit D and April Kit B.  I was so happy about April Kit B (hello, butter London!).

Then I got a refund to my paypal account. Hmm...  Then i received an email from Beauty Bar saying We're sorry we ran out of April Kit B, so we refunded you $8.  

Uhh?!  What?!

Not happy.

So I emailed them and said that I wouldn't have ordered at all since shipping was $6 if I had known I'd only get one box and could they please just send any box?

No.  They have no boxes left.  BUT he did refund my shipping so I'm happy (ish).  I'd rather pay all the money and get that April box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh, well.  I'm just surprised because I ordered and they shipped within hours!  Only after it shipped did I get the email saying it wasn't going to be all there.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 11, 2014)

NOT COOL!!!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well I ordered Kit B (the 2 Mystery Box kit thing).
> 
> in it was February Kit D and April Kit B.  I was so happy about April Kit B (hello, butter London!).
> 
> ...


Totally uncool!  I'd be mad.  :wassatt:


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 11, 2014)

It's so weird because I ordered the second I heard about it.  I ordered at noon yesterday.  I got the shipping notice yesterday night!  Then today I got the bad news....  /sigh

Dangit!


----------



## Jacatac (Jun 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well I ordered Kit B (the 2 Mystery Box kit thing).
> 
> in it was February Kit D and April Kit B.  I was so happy about April Kit B (hello, butter London!).
> 
> ...


The same exact thing happened to me and I also complained about the shipping charge so they said they would also refund that plus the 8 bucks for the one box.  I can't believe they would allow the purchase to go through only to ultimately say they are not able to provide you with the product you ordered in good faith.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Jun 11, 2014)

my 5 pack came today!! woohoo!! all of the boxes were from 2013 except for one. if i can figure out how to post photos I will.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 11, 2014)

@@kgus22 oooh I hope you post pictures! I ordered 2 of 5 packs and get them Friday!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 11, 2014)

According to my emails, I will receive five boxes on Friday and three the following Wednesday.  I will be getting a couple of dupes, but that's o.k. 

I was so careful to not order extra June Glossyboxes, because I have so much already.  But I didn't see this one coming so I couldn't resist.  Love me some beauty samples.


----------



## kgus22 (Jun 11, 2014)

my boxes! [edited to add a photo I forgot!]


----------



## Deareux (Jun 11, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> my boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got some good items! I'm jealous of your By Terry sample! /grabby hands/


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 11, 2014)

Ooooo great boxes! I hope I snag some of those!



kgus22 said:


> my boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 11, 2014)

Excited! Mine should be here soon!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 11, 2014)

Can't wait! One if mine comes by air tomorrow, the other two by ground next Tuesday. They must have stuff that can't go airmail I guess!


----------



## kgus22 (Jun 12, 2014)

mine actually came ground. I think I was just close.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 12, 2014)

Jacatac said:


> The same exact thing happened to me and I also complained about the shipping charge so they said they would also refund that plus the 8 bucks for the one box.  I can't believe they would allow the purchase to go through only to ultimately say they are not able to provide you with the product you ordered in good faith.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It makes me feel a little better that I wasn't the only one, although I also wish that I *was* the only one because it sucks!


----------



## Jacatac (Jun 12, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> my boxes! [edited to add a photo I forgot!]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look great!  Glad you received them so quickly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## megc12345 (Jun 13, 2014)

Did anyone read the back label of the karin Herzog vita a kombi cream? It said it may thin out eyebrows and eyelashes. So scary! It has some good reviews online but I'm not sure I want to put something on my face that makes my hair fall out! Has anyone tried it yet ?


----------



## kira685 (Jun 13, 2014)

megc12345 said:


> Did anyone read the back label of the karin Herzog vita a kombi cream? It said it may thin out eyebrows and eyelashes. So scary! It has some good reviews online but I'm not sure I want to put something on my face that makes my hair fall out! Has anyone tried it yet ?


i saw that too last night.. i'd like to know if it thins them out if you get the cream on them, or is it an overall side effect of using the cream


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 13, 2014)

Hmm... if it made my moustache fall out I wouldn't complain at all!


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 15, 2014)

megc12345 said:


> Did anyone read the back label of the karin Herzog vita a kombi cream? It said it may thin out eyebrows and eyelashes. So scary! It has some good reviews online but I'm not sure I want to put something on my face that makes my hair fall out! Has anyone tried it yet ?


I saw that on the label, and also saw a warning online to keep it away from your hairline, as it lightens hair.  Uh, no.  It went in the trash. I don't want to worry about accidentally getting some on my brows, lashes or hairline and have bleached or thinning patches.

I'm still trying to get rid of the massive breakout from the H2O Plus Night Oasis.  Little red bumps everywhere that I applied it.  I quit using it three days ago and it's finally settling down some.   

Boy, this box was a bust.  Two perfume samples I tried and tossed, two of the moisturizers have now bit the dust.  I hope the Pur-Lisse and Malin + Goetz are really good.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 16, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I saw that on the label, and also saw a warning online to keep it away from your hairline, as it lightens hair.  Uh, no.  It went in the trash. I don't want to worry about accidentally getting some on my brows, lashes or hairline and have bleached or thinning patches.
> 
> I'm still trying to get rid of the massive breakout from the H2O Plus Night Oasis.  Little red bumps everywhere that I applied it.  I quit using it three days ago and it's finally settling down some.
> 
> Boy, this box was a bust.  Two perfume samples I tried and tossed, two of the moisturizers have now bit the dust.  I hope the Pur-Lisse and Malin + Goetz are really good.


I really like the Pur-Lisse! So far it has not caused any redness or other skin nasties. And if the Malin + Goetz is the Mojito Lip Balm...well lucky you! That stuff is excellent, and wears like both a balm and clear gloss.

I trashed that Karin Herzog stuff immediately. If it will bleach my hair, I'm scared of what it will do to my skin when left on for a long time. No thanks.

The big bust for me was the perfume. I was expecting something deeper and richer; the one I got (the Juliette Has a Gun Anyway) was just wimpy and thin and had no staying power on me. I get more longevity from drugstore cologne.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 16, 2014)

They're back!  How on earth could they not send me two when they can restock these!?!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> They're back! How on earth could they not send me two when they can restock these!?!


Do you have a link? I couldn't find these. Thanks!


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 16, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I really like the Pur-Lisse! So far it has not caused any redness or other skin nasties. And if the Malin + Goetz is the Mojito Lip Balm...well lucky you! That stuff is excellent, and wears like both a balm and clear gloss.
> 
> I trashed that Karin Herzog stuff immediately. If it will bleach my hair, I'm scared of what it will do to my skin when left on for a long time. No thanks.
> 
> The big bust for me was the perfume. I was expecting something deeper and richer; the one I got (the Juliette Has a Gun Anyway) was just wimpy and thin and had no staying power on me. I get more longevity from drugstore cologne.


I finally tried the Anyway sample the other night.  I was amazed at how fast it faded, the scent was gone in an hour. 

The Malin + Goetz is a moisturizer (I got the 4 moisturizer box).  I do have the Mojito Lip Balm though, and love it.   I use it often.

Good to hear that the Pur-Lisse is good stuff, I'm going to go one more day moisturizer-free and then I'll give that a try.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 16, 2014)

All three Mystery boxes are back!  Just saw it on Facebook and snagged a $25 one.

$25:  http://www.beautybar.com/p/sample-society-mystery-set-$75-value-5-ct-1082400?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=social_BB&amp;utm_campaign=post


----------



## phanne (Jun 16, 2014)

Killing me. You guys are killing me here. I HAD to get 2, of course. I mean. I have officially lost my mind... and a lot of my money. I should to start collecting cats to go with my new image.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you, Lyllis!!!


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 16, 2014)

phanne said:


> Killing me. You guys are killing me here. I HAD to get 2, of course. I mean. I have officially lost my mind... and a lot of my money. I should to start collecting cats to go with my new image.


ROFL!   I was just looking at my bedroom and saying WHERE am I gonna put 25 more samples?!   My sample collection has already spread out of the bathroom, to the vanity counter, and onto a bookcase.

I'm gonna be on that "Hoarders" show.  Towers of  subscription boxes up to the ceiling.  They'll find me under a huge pile of moisturizer and perfume samples.


----------



## Karly65 (Jun 16, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I'm gonna be on that "Hoarders" show.  Towers of  subscription boxes up to the ceiling.  They'll find me under a huge pile of moisturizer and perfume samples.


Maybe we can get a group therapy group for sample hoarding going. I only started with the subscription boxes this month and I probably should be embarrassed about how many I've collected in that short time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## purpleorchid (Jun 16, 2014)

I just ordered the $25 set ($33 including shipping). I canceled SS this month but couldn't resist all these goodies! I'm also on the fast-track to Hoarders though. I think I need to stick to food boxes because at least those don't stick around!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 16, 2014)

I might have just spent my sample society budget for the next five months on past boxes!


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 16, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I might have just spent my sample society budget for the next five months on past boxes!


Yup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I've got a post earlier in this thread about being disappointed with this box. So what do I do? Buy 5 more boxes!! 

I'm hopeless....


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 16, 2014)

At $5 per box, it would be hard to disappoint me!  I just have to remember I cannot resubscribe for a while.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 17, 2014)

Just realized that between last week and today, I ordered 18 of these boxes! 90 samples, oh god I need an intervention and some more Glossyboxes to hide my stash from the hubby, lol!! :0


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2014)

Dang are these gone already?  I loaded up a cart last night but fell asleep before making a purchase.


----------



## purpleorchid (Jun 17, 2014)

I got my shipping notification! Here's what I'm getting. Do you think they're 2013 or 2014 boxes?

Sample Society September Kit A 1 Sample Society January Kit B 1 Sample Society January Kit D 1 Sample Society February Kit D 1 Sample Society May Kit D 1


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 17, 2014)

We now have a swap site for all of our huge sample lots from SS! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132884-sample-society-swaps-trades-2014/


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone get a January box yet? My February and Aprils came today and they're from 2013! How long are skincare and makeup good for?? I was hoping for a January 14 box, but it'll probs be 2013, huh?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 18, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Anyone get a January box yet? My February and Aprils came today and they're from 2013! How long are skincare and makeup good for?? I was hoping for a January 14 box, but it'll probs be 2013, huh?


I got set B  the 5 set box today. It had Jan box A  from  2013


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 18, 2014)

Whaaaaat!? That is crazy! I'm getting set B delivered tomorrow... Guess I should start looking at the 2013 boxes. Grrrrr


----------



## phanne (Jun 18, 2014)

Did you guys order the sets last week or this week? Because it seems they are totally different according to kit letters to this week, so maybe, just maybe, it'll be 2014.

I did see someone from last week who ordered D and E and got one Jan 2013 and one Jan 2014 box. But her box numbers are totally different than my box D and E.

I guess I'll find out later today.

Looks like this weeks are...

*Mystery Set A:*

Sample Society September Kit A 1

Sample Society January Kit B 1

Sample Society January Kit D 1

Sample Society February Kit D 1

Sample Society May Kit D 1

*Mystery Set B: *

Sample Society March Kit A

Sample Society April Kit D

Sample Society October Kit C

Sample Society January Kit A

Sample Society February Kit A

*Mystery Set C:*

Sample Society June Kit B 1

Sample Society November Kit A 1

Sample Society January Kit B 1

Sample Society April Kit G 1

Sample Society June Kit A 1

*Mystery Set D:*

Sample Society June Kit A 1

Sample Society September Kit B 1

Sample Society December Kit A 1

Sample Society May Kit E 1

Sample Society June Kit B 1

*Mystery Set E:*

Sample Society March Kit C 1

Sample Society June Kit C 1

Sample Society September Kit C 1

Sample Society May Kit B 1

Sample Society June Kit D 1


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 18, 2014)

Just got my Mystery Set B, here's the goods:

March 2013, Kit A:

Peter Thomas Roth Mega Shampoo

Hollywood Fashion Tape

Butter LONDON Nail Lacquer, Blagger (full size)

Murad Essential-C Day Moisture SPF 30

Lashfood Nano-Peptide Natural Eyelash Conditioner

April 2013, Kit D:

Borghese Gel Delicato Makeup Remover

Hanskin Hydro Sheet Mask

Exude Lipstick Gloss

Caudalie Premiere Cru

Jane Tran Hair Accessory Sampler (bobby pin and hair clip)

Cotz Face Natural Skin SPF 40

October 2013, Kit C:

Butter LONDON Nail Lacquer, Scuppered (full size)

IPKN BB Cream

Minus 417 Hand Moisturizer

Pur'Lisse Youth Preserve Skin Serum

Diptyque 34 Boulevard St Germain Eau de Toilette

Jan 2014, Kit A:

StriVectin Present Perfect

Orlane Extreme Line Reducing Lip Care

Butter LONDON Handbag Holiday Cuticle Oil (full size)

Nicole Richie Eau de Parfum

Fekkai Advanced Glossing Shampoo

Feb 2014, Kit A:

Phytokeratine Ultra-Repairing Mask

Ahava Mineral Botanic Velvet Body Lotion Tropical Pineapple &amp; White Peach

Murad Rapid Collagen Infusion

Alterna Bamboo Plumping Strand Expand

Alterna Bamboo 48-Hour Sustainable Volume Spray


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm completely blown away by the value in these Mystery sets. All that for $25?  It kinda makes the monthly box look like a not-so-great deal.

Does anyone know if you can get these sets if you're not an SS subscriber?   I'm half tempted to cancel and just watch Facebook for announcements of these things.


----------



## Karly65 (Jun 18, 2014)

(Sorry about the formatting, I'm using a tablet).

I got set B (listed above) &amp; C

Here is C:

Sample Society June Kit B

Murad AHA/BHA Exfoliating cleanser

Hope in a Jar

diptyque Eau Moheli

Stila lip glaze in apricot

Illume candle in desert tulip

Sample Society November Kit A

Illume Balsam &amp; Cedar

Murad pore &amp; line minimizing hydrator

Borghese brightening makeup (Splendore)

Annick Goutal Eau D'Hadrien

Jane Iredale Lip Drink

Sample Society January Kit B

StriVectin-SD Eye concentrate for wrinkles

Orlane extreme line reducing lip care

BL Nail Fertilizer

Stila Vivienne color balm lipstick

Tocca Margaux

Sample Society April Kit G

Tatcha papers

Dr Hauschka cleansing cream

BL wink eye pencil in Union Jack Black

H2O micro-collagen moisture

Illume candle Anemone

Sample Society June Kit A

Juliet has a Gun Anyway

Karin Hertzog vita-kombi 2

Orlane B12 hydro-matifying care

Pur~lisse pur-moist

H2O oxygenating rejuvenator

Borghese Fango

(This one was a dupe of my June box with the exception of the Orlane)

I'm happy with what I got between the two sets. For me it was well worth the $37 paid.


----------



## phanne (Jun 18, 2014)

KIT A:





KIT C:




KIT D:




KIT E:


----------



## kira685 (Jun 18, 2014)

thanks for posting contents! i'm a little bummed to not be getting a jane iredale just kissed balm in my set though.. that was probably my favorite product ever from SS. i wish they sold the minis in a multipack, i only use my full size at home since i usually carry just a wristlet


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 18, 2014)

agh couldn't resist, ordered 5ct mystery sets A &amp; E....no more I swear!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 18, 2014)

I just got my single box....  Still not sure why they couldnt fulfill my duo when they have fifty thousand boxes still for sale!

Anyway, it was from february 2013...  And the moisturizer seems to have a strange consistency.  I need to look it up and see if there are old reviews for it to see if thats what its supposed to look like.  It's actually a really great box!  It has some crazy lip gloss in it.  I think its called Exude or something and it looks like a tube of lipstick with a clear rubberish top but its lipgloss and it fills up the clear part and wow... oof, too hard to explain.  Its cool!

I just looked it up! That moisturizer is worth $80?!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 19, 2014)

Placed an order for Kit B 5-$25

I'm excited to try these. I seem to have too many subscriptions.

I will keep an eye out for these sales.

I love the value of these.

I'm very happy with this kit.

I also picked up the travel kit almond L'Occitane

And got a GWP and free shipping.

My L'occitane should arrive today

And my boxes and GWzp on Friday.


----------



## Antidentite (Jun 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I just got my single box....  Still not sure why they couldnt fulfill my duo when they have fifty thousand boxes still for sale!
> 
> Anyway, it was from february 2013...  And the moisturizer seems to have a strange consistency.  I need to look it up and see if there are old reviews for it to see if thats what its supposed to look like.  It's actually a really great box!  It has some crazy lip gloss in it.  I think its called Exude or something and it looks like a tube of lipstick with a clear rubberish top but its lipgloss and it fills up the clear part and wow... oof, too hard to explain.  Its cool!
> 
> I just looked it up! That moisturizer is worth $80?!



Which letter box did you order?


----------



## phanne (Jun 19, 2014)

I need an intervention.

I ordered 2 B sets late last night and am getting:

Sample Society April Kit D 2

Sample Society Mystery Box A ($15 Value) 2

Sample Society July Kit C 2

Sample Society January Kit A 2

Sample Society April Kit B 2

I ordered 2 because I really wanted the lash conditioner, two different colors of the butter london, the cuticle oil and an actual February 2014 box, since the one that was sent to me just said February, but it was an October box. But, since it was all changed around, I'm only getting the cuticle oil. Boo! I hope my mystery Box A's are awesome.

Does anyone know what was in Kit C for July 2013? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I just got my single box.... Still not sure why they couldnt fulfill my duo when they have fifty thousand boxes still for sale!
> 
> Anyway, it was from february 2013... And the moisturizer seems to have a strange consistency. I need to look it up and see if there are old reviews for it to see if thats what its supposed to look like. It's actually a really great box! It has some crazy lip gloss in it. I think its called Exude or something and it looks like a tube of lipstick with a clear rubberish top but its lipgloss and it fills up the clear part and wow... oof, too hard to explain. Its cool!
> 
> I just looked it up! That moisturizer is worth $80?!


I got the same box, the moisturizer does look funny but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that it's fermented which gives it a strange texture. I'm a little worried about using a product that old though. Have you tries it yet? And the Exude is soooo fancy but I'm probs trading it, too much lip stuff at my house!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 19, 2014)

So happy with all the butter London I got in all my boxes !!


----------



## JkateS24 (Jun 19, 2014)

Did anyone see the ad on Beauty Bar for the "new " SS? wonder what's new?


----------



## JkateS24 (Jun 19, 2014)

Also just got an email that more 5 cts are available!


----------



## britty (Jun 19, 2014)

JkateS24 said:


> Did anyone see the ad on Beauty Bar for the "new " SS? wonder what's new?


I saw that too!!  I was trying to nose around and see if I could find anything, but couldn't.  I was planning on unsubbing for a while after the 5 for $25 boxes (I bought two... I'm weak, I know) but now I want to know what's new!!!


----------



## Deareux (Jun 19, 2014)

ARG! I had some of the 5 packs in my cart when my browser crashed. By the time I got back, they're all sold out.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 19, 2014)

Keep checking back, they seem to keep adding more.


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 19, 2014)

aww. so tempted to cave in and buy another set of ten boxes


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 19, 2014)

I caved and tried to get some of the 5 boxes or duos, but they sold out before I could check out. Grabbed 4 of the single boxes and a free Tweezerman tweezers. I hope they restock some of the 5 box ones, I wanted some last night but couldn't do it before payday!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 19, 2014)

Mine are here and I'm having waaaaaay too much fun playing in the pretties! (Got sets B &amp; D)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 19, 2014)

OK, you know me. I ask what I am curious about..

WHY are they selling products from over a year ago, and why are y;all buying them? This is makeup, not shoes or jewelry.

It has a shelf life.

An expiration date. And you have NO IDEA how it's been stored- whether it gets really hot or is climate controlled at all times.

Please, tell me why Sample Society is doing this. It doesn't seem responsible or " high end" like they want to be seen, IMO.

*I was thinking of joining. Are the boxes going up to $25 a month???*


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 19, 2014)

I have another question. They used to send SOME full sized products. Do they only send samples in the current ( not the old) subscription?

I was looking over their FAQ and it seems that they are offering less with membership than they used to.. no magazine, not that I loved it but it was a freebie perk, and now they state " 5 samples".. I remember getting a few full sized lip colors, eyeliners ( prob. black, eww), and nail polishes that were full sized.. It's been a long long time since I bought a box though.

Probably older than the boxes they are now unloading, for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and is the box now red? I just saw a photo on their FAQ, and the box is not the black and silver, but red and says *:ALLURE* on the top. ( I know the association, of course).


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 20, 2014)

I found this, at http://www.beautybar.com/SampleSociety/JoinNow.qs:

Our editors don't just obsess over beauty products — they uncover the groundbreaking, game-changing formulas making waves throughout the beauty sphere, from hair and makeup to skin care and fragrance.

They do all the legwork so that you can do the fun part: open a glossy red box filled with five hand-picked, editor-tested products every month. Bonus: Allure editor-penned mini-magazine boasting in-depth reviews of each sample.

*Here's what's included:*

Five deluxe-size beauty samples—so you can use each one more than once
Curated mix of skin, hair, and makeup products, as well as fragrance
_Allure_ mini-mag, packed with in-depth beauty sample product reviews written by Allure editors
$10 BeautyBar.com gift card to redeem on any $50 Beauty Bar purchase
Finding your new favorite products couldn't be easier. Subscribe now for a monthly dose of beauty.

 $15/mo. + tax paid monthly - cancel anytime
So....price stays the same, now a $10 discount instead of a $15 discount on products.  But they don't specify that you have to use it on brands you sampled. 

And now they're saying it's a 'curated mix', I don't know if they claimed that before.

I don't know, I think I'm going to cancel.  I'm kind of overwhelmed with samples after getting the mystery boxes, I might go back to just getting Birchbox for awhile and see how things shake out in a few months.


----------



## purpleorchid (Jun 20, 2014)

I only received two months of SS before canceling this month--I received the April and May boxes. The April box included two full-sized products that I loved: a Butter London brown eyeliner (I use this every day!) and the Tatcha blotting papers. The May box was all skincare samples and 1 haircare sample and I found it disappointing, so I canceled.

I'm excited to get the pack of 5 boxes though!


----------



## BSquared (Jun 21, 2014)

My 5 box set came!!! Overall I'm really happy. A got a suki face scrub which is completely dried up (like rock hard....no way I can use this) and the Demeter perfume is stinky (no offense if you like it, it's just not for me) but everything else I'm pretty happy with and only got dupes of 1 item. I want to order another set now!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't need anymore stuff, but I just saw this, and I am really sorry I missed this!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## purpleorchid (Jun 21, 2014)

bsquared said:


> My 5 box set came!!! Overall I'm really happy. A got a suki face scrub which is completely dried up (like rock hard....no way I can use this) and the Demeter perfume is stinky (no offense if you like it, it's just not for me) but everything else I'm pretty happy with and only got dupes of 1 item. I want to order another set now!!


I got that dried up Suki face scrub too. I moistened it with water and used it as a hand scrub. Smells nice!


----------



## purpleorchid (Jun 21, 2014)

My 5 box set (set A) came and I love it! My favorites are the 2 Butter London Horsepowers, 1 Butter London nail polish, and a Stila mini lipstick in "Vivienne"--a perfect color for me. 

I have to say the most fun was just opening it. It felt like Christmas!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 21, 2014)

purpleorchid said:


> My 5 box set (set A) came and I love it! My favorites are the 2 Butter London Horsepowers, 1 Butter London nail polish, and a Stila mini lipstick in "Vivienne"--a perfect color for me.
> 
> I have to say the most fun was just opening it. It felt like Christmas!


Which boxes did you get in your set A?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## purpleorchid (Jun 21, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Which boxes did you get in your set A?


I got: September Kit A 1 Sample Society January Kit B 1 Sample Society January Kit D 1 Sample Society February Kit D 1 Sample Society May Kit D 1

So much fun to play with all of it!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 21, 2014)

purpleorchid said:


> I got: September Kit A 1 Sample Society January Kit B 1 Sample Society January Kit D 1 Sample Society February Kit D 1 Sample Society May Kit D 1
> 
> So much fun to play with all of it!


Oh awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got Set A too, but I ordered this week and so I'm only getting three of the boxes you received.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 21, 2014)

My Kit B 5 boxes came yesterday. Like several people my favorite items are the Butter products. I got two butter polishes at $15 each and the Butter cuticle oil at $19 plus everything else. I'm super happy with this value.

For people worried about expiration dates.

Most products do say to start counting after you open the product.

Ex. 12 months after opening, etc. it will show that jar symbol.

Unless it lists an actual date the product can't be used past you should be safe. Use these samples first in your sample collection thou.


----------



## britty (Jun 22, 2014)

The "new" box is what I'm staying subscribed for, I'm intrigued with the changes and want to give them a chance before I make my decision.  That being said, I'll give them a month or two and see what the fuss is all about and make a decision after that... overall Sample Society has been great (this month's box is an exception) HOWEVER maybe they were getting rid of the junk before starting up a new box!!  (I'm hoping so anyway.)  

I've order two set of the 5 for $25 sets and I they are indeed wonderful and make me feel like it's my birthday!


----------



## starlite2nite (Jun 22, 2014)

I caved and bought A &amp; C.  The email shows I am getting 4 boxes with 3 variations of the April box.  Not sure I really wanted 4 eyeliners and blotting papers.  Just luck of the draw.


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 22, 2014)

starlite2nite said:


> I caved and bought A &amp; C.  The email shows I am getting 4 boxes with 3 variations of the April box.  Not sure I really wanted 4 eyeliners and blotting papers.  Just luck of the draw.


I want 4 eyeliners! Jealous. Are those coming from A or C?

Update...I just checked my order as well (B&amp;C) and I'm getting 4 as well. I guess I just didn't think they'd all be from this year? I'd be super excited if they were though.


----------



## starlite2nite (Jun 22, 2014)

I think April b and c are in kit A, b and e in kit C.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 22, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It has some crazy lip gloss in it.  I think its called Exude or something and it looks like a tube of lipstick with a clear rubberish top but its lipgloss and it fills up the clear part and wow... oof, too hard to explain.  Its cool!


I got that too, it is cool.  I can't decide if I like the gloss or not, it's got a little bit of milkiness to it and tastes like toothpaste.


----------



## starlite2nite (Jun 23, 2014)

Realized I was looking at April 2014 and the boxes are probably for April 2013.  It will be fun to go through the boxes when they come.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 25, 2014)

They've rebranded as Allure Sample Society and promised every a Laura Mercier highlighter in July. I've re subscribed. I will give them another shot and see how it goes.


----------



## PeaJay (Jun 25, 2014)

wow, things are looking up at Sample Society! I am excited to get mine!!!


----------



## PeaJay (Jun 25, 2014)

The hair mask and the highlighter look full size...probably wishful thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Summersong (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone know which boxes are in the mystery 5 pack (no set letter) ?

http://www.beautybar.com/p/sample-society-mystery-set-$75-value-5-ct-1094902


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 14, 2014)

Summersong said:


> Does anyone know which boxes are in the mystery 5 pack (no set letter) ?
> 
> http://www.beautybar.com/p/sample-society-mystery-set-$75-value-5-ct-1094902


It says its out of stock so maybe that's why there is no set letter?


----------



## Summersong (Jul 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It says its out of stock so maybe that's why there is no set letter?


Oh no! They were in stock yesterday!


----------

